# ظهور جديد للسيدة العذراء فى بورسعيد



## بنت موسى الاسود (27 ديسمبر 2009)

_
ظهور السيدة العذراء ببورسعيد


تجمع الالاف من الاخوة المسيحين والمسلمين معا امام كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بشارع
محمد على ببور سعيد اثر تناقل الانباء حول ظهور السيدة العذراءمن اعلى الكنيسه وقد راءها


المحتشدون للسيدة العذراء


قال سامى وليم جرجس اعمال حرة قد رائيت السيدة العذراء كنور اعلى الكنيسه ثم سقطت عل


تالسطح بجوار البرج


وقال عادل ضاحى اعمال حرة لقد جئت متاخرا بعدما هاتفنى احد الاصدقاء مؤكدا ظهور السيدة العذراء بكتيستها بشارع محمد على وهتف الاخوة المسيحين يا امنا العذراء عاوزين ظهور يا ملاك --- يا ملاك روح وهات العذراء معاك
طوبى لكى يا مريم


واصبح الان رجال المرور يبذلون جهدا خارقا للتنظيم لمرور السيارات بشارع محمد على ببور سعيد


وهذا لزيادة اعداد الاهالى ببور سعيد ومجاوراتها الذين توافدوا على الكنيسه واحتشاد


اكثر من 5000 شحص حتى الان ويتزايد الاعداد مع مكالمات المحمول بين الناس وكل يتطلع


الى الكنيسه مرديين الاناشيد المسيحيه والترانيم وتدعو السيدة العذراء لتوالى الظهورات


جريدة المساء اليوم 26/12/2009///// فى عدددها الصدار اليوم صفحة 20 العدد الاسبوعى فى العمود الاوسط اخر الصفحة_




*يلا اظهرى يلا...طولى بنورك طله...مستنيينك يا عدرا..مستنيينك...شعب اسكندريه

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/inbox/?folder=[fb]messages&page=1&tid=1226901086773

*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*بركاتك يا امى تعالى بقى المنيا نوريها​*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*يارب تيجى اسكندرية

شكرا للخبر*​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> _
> ظهور السيدة العذراء ببورسعيد
> 
> 
> ...


_
*
خبر رائع وننتظر تأكيدة من قيادات الكنيسة

رجاء تفعيل الرابط *_


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2009)

طوباكى يا امى 

بركه صلواتها وشفاعتها تكون معنا 


​


----------



## BITAR (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*رابط للخبر لاكن من جريدة اليوم السابع*
http://www.elyoum7.com/News.asp?NewsID=170528​


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين

خبر راااااائع

بركه* ام النور *معاكم والكل​


----------



## tamav maria (28 ديسمبر 2009)

:sami73::36_22_25:


----------



## tamav maria (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شفاعتك ياست ياعدرا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*العذراء ظهرت في بورسعيد 

بورسعيد‏:‏ خضر خضير


تجمع أمس الالاف من أقباط بورسعيد حول كنيسة السيدة العذراء بشارع محمد علي بحي الشرق ببورسعيد في محاولة منهم لمشاهدة ما اعتبروه ظهورا للسيدة مريم العذراء في السماء فوق الكنيسة مباشرة وذلك فيما ترددت أنباء بينهم عن رؤيتها أيضا في عدة محافظات أخري‏.‏  








وقد أصيبت الشوارع المحيطة بالكنيسة بازدحام في حركة المرور‏,‏ لتزاحم المواطنين مما اضطر أصحاب السيارات للتوجه للشوارع الجانبية بسبب تزايد الأعداد لرؤية العذراء وسط الترانيم المسيحية والصلوات لتلبية رغبتهم في رؤيتها والنظر إليها‏.‏
النساء الموجودات بالمكان المحيط بكنيسة العذراء بشارعي محمد علي والثلاثيني اطلقن الزغاريد للتعبير عن فرحتهن بالحدث‏,‏ فيما أعلن بعض المحتشدين عن عدم مغادرتهم للمكان من حول الكنيسة حتي يروا العذراء‏.‏


جريدة الأهرام الرسمية​*http://www.ahram.org.eg/27/2009/12/27/9/1157.aspx

http://www.masrawy.com/ketabat/ArticlesDetails.aspx?AID=1934


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا قمر علي الخبر

صلوات العذراء مريم تكون مع الجميع


----------



## Coptic Man (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب تظهر عندنا وناخد بركتها

محتاجينك يا امي​


----------



## عمادفايز (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*خبر جميل ... شفاعتك ياام النور*


----------

